# heise.de: Teurer Flirt auf Dialer-Site



## tuxedo (22 Januar 2005)

Soeben berichtet der Heise-Ticker über die Übernahme und Verteuerung von chat.de.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/55424

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Januar 2005)

Jaja... und die Diskussionen darüber im heise-Forum mit namhafter Beteiligung von Vielpostern aus diesem Forum... 
Ist ja - dieser kleiner Randjoke sei erlaubt - wohl jetzt eine richtige Keld-Krapsch-Seite geworden


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2005)

So ist das Leben. Gas und chatten wird teurer. 

VF


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja... und die Diskussionen darüber im heise-Forum mit namhafter Beteiligung von Vielpostern aus diesem Forum...
> Ist ja - dieser kleiner Randjoke sei erlaubt - wohl jetzt eine richtige Keld-Krapsch-Seite geworden



Und das Beste: Die Domain gehört garnicht Online Ideas........wenn das mal nicht Ärger gibt.   

VF


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja... und die Diskussionen darüber im heise-Forum mit namhafter Beteiligung von Vielpostern aus diesem Forum...
> Ist ja - dieser kleiner Randjoke sei erlaubt - wohl jetzt eine richtige Keld-Krapsch-Seite geworden



AHA: Mannnnn lernt es:
http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/9/0,3672,2251689,00.html

VF


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Januar 2005)

Na wenn das mal nicht sehr einsam für den zahlungswilligen Chatter wird...
 8)


----------



## sascha (22 Januar 2005)

Ich frag mich, warum die gerade bei so einem Projekt keinen Dialer mit Minutenabrechnung verwenden. DropCharge-Dialer, noch dazu mit 30-Minuten-Begrenzung, mag im Sinne einer schnellen Gewinnmaximierung seine Vorteile haben. Aber es wirkt nun mal abschreckend, provoziert Negativschlagzeilen und ist zudem imho nicht gerade kundenfreundlich...


----------



## dvill (22 Januar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja... und die Diskussionen darüber im heise-Forum mit namhafter Beteiligung von Vielpostern aus diesem Forum...


Meinst Du den Nebenerwerbs-AWM, der sich fleissig um die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der teilseriösen Dialeraufsteller bemüht?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Januar 2005)

Hmm. Also ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob ich jemanden auch nur als teilseriös bezeichnen würde, der gegen ein mir lieb gewordenen Schutzprogramm vorgeht, so wie die das nunmal getan haben. Ich überleg's mir noch bei Gelegenheit.
Was den Vielposter abgeht: Ist seine Sache, wundert mich nur, nach wie vor. Vielleicht Lernresistenz meinerseits?


			
				Presseerklärung schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist uns klar, dass es im Sinne des Verbraucherschutzes einen Schutz vor nicht registrierten und nicht gesetzeskonformen Dialern geben muss


D'accord, aber viel wichtiger noch finde ich den Schutz vor _registrierten_ nicht gesetzeskonformen Dialern... ... so 'was  in der Art hier


----------



## dvill (22 Januar 2005)

Die Beobachtung, dass Dialeraufsteller teilseriös sind, kommt von denen, die es wissen müssen.

Dort wird immer betont, dass es zum Teil seriöse Anbieter gibt. Das heißt dann natürlich, dass es auch einen Teil nichtseriöser Anbieter gibt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (22 Januar 2005)

@dvill:
Vielleicht solltest du deine Signatur aus aktuellem Anlass mal um das Wort Chat ergänzen    0


----------



## dvill (22 Januar 2005)

@ News

Wollen wollte ich schon, aber können kann ich nicht. Der Platz ist wertvoll und begrenzt.

Das Forum steht für die wichtigsten Suchanfragen mit 2 Wörtern in Verbindung mit "malvorlagen" auf vorderen Plätzen. Mehr geht nicht. Sonst braucht es mehr Referenzen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## A John (22 Januar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mich, warum die gerade bei so einem Projekt keinen Dialer mit Minutenabrechnung verwenden. DropCharge-Dialer, noch dazu mit 30-Minuten-Begrenzung, mag im Sinne einer schnellen Gewinnmaximierung seine Vorteile haben. Aber es wirkt nun mal abschreckend, provoziert Negativschlagzeilen und ist zudem imho nicht gerade kundenfreundlich...


Welcher Dialer ist schon kundenfreundlich, nicht abschreckend und produziert keine Negativschlagzeilen?

Es handelt sich hier IMO eindeutig um Dummenfang.
Kein halbwegs kundiger User bezahlt 30 EUR pro halbe Std. für etwas, das er zig tausendfach für kleinstes Geld oder auch gratis bekommen kann.
Das ist ein typisches "durch Schaden wird man klug" Beispiel. Wer sich in solch eine Wucherfalle verirrt, macht das vermutlich kein zweites mal. 
Der Durchschnittsuser wird vermutlich nach 3-5 Min wieder weg sein, hat dann aber 30- statt 6 - 10 EUR bei Minutenabrechnung auf dem Deckel.

Wenn der neue Domaininhaber wie kolportiert wurde, tatsächlich 360000 EUR für die Domain bezahlt hat, wird es wohl noch eine Weile dauern, bis er damit (falls überhaupt) in die Gewinnzone kommt. 
Dialerabzocke spricht sich immer schneller- und zum Glück nicht nur in "Fachkreisen" herum.


----------



## sascha (22 Januar 2005)

> Wer sich in solch eine Wucherfalle verirrt, macht das vermutlich kein zweites mal.



Genau das meine ich ja. Wenn jemand 360.000 Euro für ein Projekt hinlegt (zuzüglich 20 Euro fürs Layout - war nur Spaß *ggg*), plant er doch zumindest mittelfristig, das Ding am Laufen zu lassen. Und da ist doch ein Stammkunde viel mehr weit als der 30-Euro-Zocker, der das kein zweites Mal macht. Dass die Sache so, wie sie sich jetzt darstellt, nur Negativ-PR bekommt, hätte man ja eigentlich wissen können...


----------



## drboe (22 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> AHA: Mannnnn lernt es:
> http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/9/0,3672,2251689,00.html


Wirklich? M. E. sind diese überflüssigen Töne und Bildchen lediglich ein Teil des Problems. Die Mobilfunkanbieter stellen den Kunden nämlich auch jede Menge Fallen. Kauf einmal ein neues Mobiltelefon und betrachte dessen  Tastenbelegung bzw. Menüstruktur. Die Einstellungen weichen fast immer vom Standard des Telefonherstellers ab und führen nahezu ohne Umwege zu sauteueren Diensten der Mobilfunkanbieter. Und wer sich die Tarifstruktur für UMTS antun möchte, wird auch schnell fündig, wie und wo die Kunden künftig offenbar kräftig gemolken werden sollen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (22 Januar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das meine ich ja. Wenn jemand 360.000 Euro für ein Projekt hinlegt (zuzüglich 20 Euro fürs Layout - war nur Spaß *ggg*), plant er doch zumindest mittelfristig, das Ding am Laufen zu lassen. Und da ist doch ein Stammkunde viel mehr weit als der 30-Euro-Zocker, der das kein zweites Mal macht.


Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man für so einen Müll Stammkunden bekommt. Egal, ob 2 EUR / Min. oder 30 EUR / halbe Std.
Die rechnen halt mit 30 EUR pro Opfer, statt mit ca. 10 EUR.

Kann aber auch sein, dass die auf hohe Anfangsumsätze spekulieren und die Domain, wenn der Umsatz nachzulassen beginnt, weiter verscherbeln.
Diese Methode kommt ursprünglich aus der Gastronomie.
Gut gehende Kneipe kaufen, Gäste abzocken und maximalen Gewinn rausziehen und die jetzt "super" gehende Kneipe rechtzeitig (für einen Bordellpreis) an einen ahnungslosen Nachfolger verticken, der dann damit vor die Wand fährt.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Antidialer (22 Januar 2005)

@ A John

Das ganze hat durchaus eine Logik. In spätestens 12 Monaten ist der Dialer eh tot. Warum sollte man da noch vornehme Zurückhaltung üben? Man zieht halt so viel wie möglich noch raus, bis das Thema Dialer erledigt ist. Alle seriösen Betreiber haben sich eh längst von Dialern als Abrechnungssystem verabschiedet, wer heute noch Dialer als alleiniges Abrechnungsmittel einsetzt, dem spreche ich mal bewusst jede Seriosität ab!


----------



## sascha (22 Januar 2005)

> In spätestens 12 Monaten ist der Dialer eh tot.



Ich würde es anders formulieren: Noch im Frühjahr beginnt in der Branche die echte Marktbereinigung. Sobald das neue Zustimmungsfenster Pflicht wird, ist nämlich Schluss mit dem kleinen Preishinweis im dritten OK-Feld. Und dann werden nur noch die Seiten überleben, die ihren Preis tatsächlich wert sind...


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > In spätestens 12 Monaten ist der Dialer eh tot.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich würde es anders formulieren: Noch im Frühjahr beginnt in der Branche die echte Marktbereinigung. Sobald das neue Zustimmungsfenster Pflicht wird, ist nämlich Schluss mit dem kleinen Preishinweis im dritten OK-Feld. Und dann werden nur noch die Seiten überleben, die ihren Preis tatsächlich wert sind...



Aber das "Gemecker" über den "nicht vorhandenen Preis" wird nicht nachlassen. Wetten?
"Habe ISCH NISCH gesehen", "War bai mir garatiert nisch", "Hätt isch ja gesehen, wenns dagewesen wäre", "Fenster? welches Fenster", "Isch habe gar kein INDERNET".........genau so und täglich.

VF


----------



## sascha (22 Januar 2005)

> Aber das "Gemecker" über den "nicht vorhandenen Preis" wird nicht nachlassen. Wetten?
> "Habe ISCH NISCH gesehen", "War bai mir garatiert nisch", "Hätt isch ja gesehen, wenns dagewesen wäre", "Fenster? welches Fenster", "Isch habe gar kein INDERNET".........genau so und täglich.



Maybe. Solche Leute wird es wohl immer geben. Aber auch die haben es dann imho schwieriger. Denn wer *das* Fenster "übersieht", dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen - und wird auch mit dem Argumentieren Probleme haben...


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2005)

> 30 EUR / halbe Std.


gibt es in Wirklichkeit überhaupt nicht mehr ....... bei diesen sogenannten Blocktarifen gibt es keinerlei Zeitlimit, kann gerne bei der RegTp erfragt werden ........


MfG


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2005)

@ Gast,

das hat mit Blocktarif á la 0190-0 nichts zu tun. Verbindungsabbruch eines Drop-Charge-Dialers für 29,95 € bei 20, 30, 40 Minuten ist heute gängige Praxis und gem. Vogaben des TKG legitim.


----------



## A John (22 Januar 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Alle seriösen Betreiber haben sich eh längst von Dialern als Abrechnungssystem verabschiedet, wer heute noch Dialer als alleiniges Abrechnungsmittel einsetzt, dem spreche ich mal bewusst jede Seriosität ab!


Schau mal im Dialercenter in der Rubrik Werbung:
_"Endlich Lastschrifft und Abo bei Hausaufgaben und Malvorlagen"_
Scheint mir so eine Art "letztes Aufgebot" zu sein.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2005)

@Reducal


> Eine Zeitbegrenzung bei blocktarifierten Dialern existiert nicht."



http://www.verivox.de/News/ArticleDetails.asp?aid=8876

mfg


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2005)

...aber eigentlich kapier ich Deinen Einwurf nicht. Dennoch, Zeitbregrenzung gibt es spätestens ab der 60. Minute. Grüße nach Berlin bzw. an Moritz!


----------



## Wembley (23 Januar 2005)

Das wirft aber auch kein gutes Licht auf einen bekannten deutschen Verlag. Die dürften ja gewusst haben, welchen Ruf der Käufer in der Szene hat.


----------



## sascha (23 Januar 2005)

> Die dürften ja gewusst haben, welchen Ruf der Käufer in der Szene hat.



pecunia non olet...


----------



## Eniac (23 Januar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Und dann werden nur noch die Seiten überleben, die ihren Preis tatsächlich wert sind...



Also keine im non-adult Bereich.  Oder kann mir jemand einen relevanten URL nennen?


Eniac


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Februar 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Das wirft aber auch kein gutes Licht auf einen bekannten deutschen Verlag. Die dürften ja gewusst haben, welchen Ruf der Käufer in der Szene hat.


 Tja, wer hätte diese domain nicht gerne gehabt... Aber  chaten und chatten ist ja auch nicht schlecht 
Grüsse nach Tyrol...


----------

